# Cscs



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Took my CSCS test the other day. What can you say. What a joke. Cost me £30 - 00 plus half a days pay just so I can identify the colour of a fire bucket. ( Well exaggerating a bit there but you get the drift) And I have to do it again in two years. This is my 3rd test and it seems odd that my technical skills which for the most part were learned some 30 years ago are never questioned. But the simplest things like site safety are tested every two years. Do I detect a scam here? No - surely not,

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Its all bo!!ockz


One of the questions is 'what do you do if the flex on your drill is faulty?' answer ....fix it coz you is an elektrishun!!! NOT the answer that they want though

I just give the answers that they want / expect and NOT what would happen in the real world:thumbup: 


By the way, what colour is a yellow 110V lead:laughing: Answer....ask a supervisor:whistling2:


----------

